
Ask HN: I'm thinking about creating 'Oscar' for IT. What do you think? - nodivbyzero
I&#x27;ve watched The Oscar 2016 and realized it will be nice to have similar for IT industry with following categories:<p>* best coder<p>* best tester<p>* best bug&#x2F;issue<p>* best product&#x2F;app<p>...<p>What do you think about this idea?
======
viraptor
The scope would not be very well defined, unless it's something like
"Opensource JS Oscar", or similar. Otherwise you'd be excluding lots of people
we don't know about and who do amazing work. Then there's difference of
environments. Finally there's what does it even mean to be a coder?

If you reduce the scope a lot, then something like that already exists. For
example Pwnie Awards
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwnie_Awards](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwnie_Awards))
But it's more about fun and categories are made up as needed.

------
dc2
The idea is fine, however you're going to have to start it from some point of
influence, along with a marketing strategy to get widespread agreement, or it
will just be one more thing that no one has heard about and wining such an
'oscar' would be meaningless.

